# ROME: Architectonic details



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Archetipo (May 8, 2009)

It 'a wonderful place with wonderful people and wonderful atmosphere ^_^


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Archetipo said:


> It 'a wonderful place with wonderful people and wonderful atmosphere ^_^


thank you :cheers1:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

There are very few places on this planet that can compare to the beauty of Rome!:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

Roma é una citta bellissima !!!!

Regards.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

In terms of historic architecture Rome is a league for itself!


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

i like your pictures very much!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

all pictures are taken from flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## samthelima (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------

